# VMBC Portland Swap Meet Cancelled



## auto1cycle2 (May 26, 2020)

Just found out today that the Portland Indiana VMBC meet this July has been cancelled. I verified with Ray Gabbard one of the board members. Disappointed , was looking forward.


----------



## b 17 fan (May 27, 2020)

That stinks , fun show for sure . An outdoor show with plenty of room for people to spread out . I am getting tired of these outdoor events being cancelled


----------



## bike (May 27, 2020)

I was really hoping to go- I called amca and they dont even know about Hershey


----------



## Freqman1 (May 27, 2020)

Starting to wonder if there will be any shows/swaps this year? V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 27, 2020)

Yes this one hurts , one of my favorites for sure


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 28, 2020)

auto1cycle2 said:


> Just found out today that the Portland Indiana VMBC meet this July has been cancelled. I verified with Ray Gabbard one of the board members. Disappointed , was looking forward.



SO SORRY TO HEAR!  I WAS GOING TO TRY AND MAKE IT MY LAST HARRAH!


----------



## JOEL (May 29, 2020)

It appears that an unofficial meet is forming on facebook


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 29, 2020)

bike said:


> I was really hoping to go- I called amca and they dont even know about Hershey



Hershey has been cancelled.


----------



## bike (May 29, 2020)

ouch


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2020)

Sad year for swap meets.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 29, 2020)

HOW ABOUT AN UNOFFICIAL GET=TOGETHER OF SAY 10 COLLECTORS IN A PARK SETTING
FOR CABE MEMBERS IN A GEOGRAPHICAL AREA?    A GOOD IDEA ANYONE?


----------



## the tinker (May 29, 2020)

Bring your masks.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 29, 2020)

the tinker said:


> Bring your masks.



OF COURSE!
SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 29, 2020)

BICYCLE HEAVEN
World Largest Bike Shop & Museum
- FEATURED IN THE NEW YORK TIMES and ASSOCIATED PRESS -
———————————
ANNUAL BICYCLE SHOW AND SWAP MEET
Plus Cushman, Whizzer & Mini Bikes, Parts, Antiques and other Collectables. BUY SELL TRADE

#17  Yesterday at 9:44 PM

The bike show swap meet looks like a go ,,Allegheny county going green on June 5th ,,,the bike swap is June 6 and 7 ,,,,,,i know its coming to the day before the swap to give a 100% but thats what the governor is saying,,,JUNE 5 GREEN ,,,bring a mask you may have to have one.

WISH I COULD BE THERE!


----------



## whizzerbug (May 31, 2020)

me and my wife made plans on going this year ,I never been there before, I was looking forward to riding my pacemaker on one or more of there rides,we even had hotel reservations that we regrettably had to cancel ...bummer


----------



## JOEL (May 31, 2020)

Portland might happen unofficially. Heres the facebook link.





						OUTLAW PORTLAND VINTAGE BIKE PICNIC AND BARN DANCE 2020 | Facebook
					

PUBLIC GROUP FOR THE OUTLAW PORTLAND INDIANA PICNIC/BARN DANCE AT JAY COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS PORTLAND INDIANA JULY 29-AUG 2 2020.   THIS IS HAS NO CONNECTION TO ANY OTHER MEET/CLUB/GROUP.  MERELY A WAY...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 31, 2020)

That would be great


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 31, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> BICYCLE HEAVEN
> World Largest Bike Shop & Museum
> - FEATURED IN THE NEW YORK TIMES and ASSOCIATED PRESS -
> ———————————
> ...



YES   WENT GREEN ITS A GO,,,THE B.H. SWAP MEET IS A GO ,,,,,,,,,JUNE 6 and 7 -2020 next weekend    info at bicycleheaven.org


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 1, 2020)

GOOD TO HEAR FOR ALL MY FELLOW COLLECTORS!
ENJOY
WES


----------



## JOEL (Jun 21, 2020)

It appears the Portland meet is back on. VMBC is still out. Someone else will be hosting it and the Fairground will be running it.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 10, 2020)

Curious if this will start happening the weekend before like usually ?


----------

